# Tatted hankies for a wedding



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

My niece is getting married in August. It's her second marriage- so.... I needed to come up with an original gift. Money of course is always nice, but I wanted to come up with some sort of keepsake as well.
I decided to make tatted hankies. I'm calling them- Tears of Joy.
I know I always cry at weddings- but they're always tears of joy.
I'm making one for the bride, one for the bride's Mom, and one for the groom's Mom. 
If you look closely you'll see a crystal tear attached at the corner of the 2 hankies I've completed. I'm working on the bride's hanky now. I'll post it when it's complete.
I thought it might be a nice way for three lovely ladies to bond.
Just thought I'd share my idea.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

lovely idea. It is impossible to buy a really lovely hanky for a bride, these days.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh wow! I have always wanted to learn to tat. Those are absolutely beautiful. I have a bed skirt that my grandmother tatted in 1920. It is ecru in color and gorgeous. You do lovely work. I'm jealous.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh, how beautiful! What an original idea! What color will the bride's be?


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

A wonderful idea and your Tatting is gorgeous.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

knitgogi said:


> Oh, how beautiful! What an original idea! What color will the bride's be?


The bride's hanky will be white. Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovely idea!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Sticksandstrings said:


> The bride's hanky will be white. Thank you for your kind comments.


You are so very welcome! Forgot to mention in my first comment what an extra special touch the adding of the teardrop is! I consider the whole idea simply incredible-- from the tatting, to the teardrop, to having a trio of them for the three special ladies! (So glad the bride's is white, btw, and I think making the two mothers' different colors is perfect, too. I just LOVE the whole thing, and they will, too!! Certainly one of the most clever wedding ideas I've ever seen! Blessings on you and your daughter and her fiancé.)


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

They are treasures, well done


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have some very old tatted edging from an adopted aunt, now passed away her grandmother made the edgings, I have not idea of what to do with them, so they sit in plastic baggies.

I love your work. 

I tried it, and couldn't figure out how to chain and make more, so I gave up. Later I bought a tatting needle, it still sits in the bag with the thread and pattern I purchased it in.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Very lovely! I had once made a set of hankies with similar tatted edges when my younger sister was in school as part of her craft project..needless to say she was the topper. 

The trouble is she'll neither part with them nor use them for fear they'll wear out

Seeing these has re-awakened my interest in tatting. This is one craft the airlines will have no objection to (I hope) and so can be carried while travelling


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

What a wonderful thing to do.... beautiful work..


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful love them great job


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

What a thoughtful lovely gift. I'm in awe of your rapid success with tatting. I really want to do that again.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

What an original idea, and so very pretty.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

How lovely and creative! These hankies will be treasured forever


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

What a lovely keepsake for all of you! They are so elegant and so beautiful! I am lucky enough to have some hand made embroidered handkerchiefs that my grandmother made when I was very little. Every time I look at her embroidery it amazes me how patient she must have been. The stitches are perfect and you could measure them with a ruler because they are all the same size. She did so many lovely things, and I feel sometimes I really missed out learning from her as she passed away when I was 8. She was a talented lady, as you are, and I am sure your handiwork will be treasured for many many years to come.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Brilliant idea and wonderful hankies


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

These are absolutely beautiful and such a thoughtful gift. :thumbup:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Outstanding! Your tatting is really coming along.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Very pretty. If it were for me, though, I'd be afraid to use it, for fear of ruining it. I bought some tatted lace at a thrift store for 25 cents, then put a $5 bill in the collection can at the counter,because I thought it was a shame to value it at so little. I put the lace on the bottom of a christening dress.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

They are so beautiful!!!!!!!!! What a lovely, original gift. Make sure they know you tatted them because they're so perfect they may think you bought them. You are so very talented and patient. My mom used to tat. I'd learn if I could figure out where to get the time because of the sewing, knitting and crocheting I'm always doing. Thanks so much for sharing. I love this web page.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for such sweet comments. Blessings to you all.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

cakes said:


> lovely idea. It is impossible to buy a really lovely hanky for a bride, these days.


I have a large collection of lace hankies,That I have had as presents over the years,


----------



## sassygal (Mar 27, 2012)

would like to buy hankies like that with the holes all around for embroidering....where did u get yours please? Sassy gal


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

What lovely, thoughtful gifts! I received a hankie with hand-made bobin lace edging from a dear friend as a wedding gift 30 years ago and treasure it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Another wonderful idea!! Such beautiful tatting also.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

That is a great idea!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful idea for a special gift.
Note to others who have posted: tatting wears very well and can be washed literally hundreds of times in the washing machine. Shuttle tatting is fine on a plane, but I don't know about needle tatting.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Those are spectacular. They will be a lovely keepsake. I collect vintage hankies and I have a few of these but I suspect the borders are machine made.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

What a great gift. Now she will have something new to carry with her. Lovely.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

How lovely! I think that is something I might like to try!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

sassygal said:


> would like to buy hankies like that with the holes all around for embroidering....where did u get yours please? Sassy gal


Handy Hands you can order online or by phone!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Very beautiful. Wonder if tatting will be the new knitting - revival, I mean. I miss the dainty part of being a woman with the hats and the gloves and the dresses and the beautiful tatted and embroidered handkerchiefs my grandma used to make. I have some of her hankies.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

I really admire those who do tatting. Just beautiful.

I went to primary school with a Greek girl who used to tat at school. I was fascinated by her speed and accuracy. She was relatively new to Australia and had arrived by ship. We learned that she passed her time by tatting all those weeks of the voyage to Australia.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Soooo pretty! What an original idea! I saw some earrings at a festival yesterday that were tatted. Beautiful! Not too many people tat any more. My grandmother did. I keeping saying I will try to learn, LOL.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Such a precious gift!!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Brilliant idea and beautiful work. I tat also and know the work involved. The ladies will love them.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a lovely gift and beautiful work!!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a lovely idea... And your finished projects are so pretty and feminine and appropriate. I love the "tear drops".


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

I found a few small hankies in my stash, but now I have been looking for more and haven't found plain white ones that are not too costly. I wanted to put a tatted motif on them. Handy Hands are already embroidered. Any ideas?


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

These are beautiful. Nice way to start a new begining to a family.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Great idea and they are beautiful.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work and a very thoughtful gift.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

whitelawcs said:


> I found a few small hankies in my stash, but now I have been looking for more and haven't found plain white ones that are not too costly. I wanted to put a tatted motif on them. Handy Hands are already embroidered. Any ideas?


I don't know of any place personally. I've been looking for plain white without embroidery myself. If any one can help it would be appreciated. As a last resort I guess one would have to just make up their own. I've been considering it myself. Is there a special foot one can put on a Brother sewing machine? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## merrymary690 (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful idea and tatting! I needle tat and would love to obtain handkerchiefs like yours. Could you PM me your supplier? Thanks so much!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

I also wanted to say it's so nice to hear such positive comments. I'm a very 'girlie girl' so I like feminine things. It's nice to know that so many people still like the pretty hankies. I wouldn't be really using them for heavy duty nose blowing LOL but it's still just a sweet little touch to have handy in ones purse!


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

What a great idea and what a wonderful talent you have. I had a friends mother tat small flowers that I glued onto hand cut note cards that had all my bridesmaids names embossed on them.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Very lovely--the idea and the execution!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Such a wonderful idea,something that can always be kept in the Bride's treasure box.Beautiful work.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful!! What a great idea!


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Lovely, admire your talent


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Those are really great! I always cry at weddings too. I even teared up the other day looking at a friend's wedding photos on Facebook!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Those are really great! I always cry at weddings too. I even teared up the other day looking at a friend's wedding photos on Facebook!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

They are beautiful and thoughtful.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Something old,something new,something borrowed,something blue,My Aunt lent me a beautiful lace hankie on my wedding day,


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

the hankies are beautiful and so is the thought for the moms of the couple. Diane


----------



## Lynibel (May 10, 2012)

OMG! These are just gorgeous. I am soooo envious of your talent!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nicely done...


----------

